# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Oulun seutuliikenteen aikatauluvihko

## Jouni Seilonen

Seutulippualueilla julkaistaan usein seutuaikatauluvihkoa, jonka toimittaa Matkahuollon Aikataulupalvelut. Palautetta toivotaan kirjeitse ja faksitse, mutta sähköpostiosoitetta ei kerrota.

Seutulippu kelpaa seudun kaikissa busseissa, mutta Oulun seutuaikataulussa ei ole kaikki bussit. Ainakin seuraavat aikataulut puuttuvat:
1) Pohjolan Matka, paitsi vuorot linjalla 70
2) Karhun Liikenne, Käkelän Liikenne
3) Liikenne Anias
4) Veljekset Salmelan vuorot Kuivaniemellä Iin kunnan pohjoisosassa, paitsi vuorot Ouluun/Oulusta
5) Suorsan Liikenne, linja Muhos-Kestilä
6) useiden liikennöitsijöiden pikavuoroja

Seutuaikataulussa on linjalle 14 eri aikataulu kuin Koskilinjojen omassa aikatauluvihkossa. Koskilinjojen vastauksen mukaan virhe on heidän omassa vihkossa. Linjalla 14 ajetaan koulupäivinä kahdella autolla ja muina päivinä yhdellä. Koskilinjojen vihkossa on merkintä koulupäivinä väärän auton vuorojen kohdalla.

Mielestäni on hyvä, että julkaistaan aikatauluvihkoja, joissa on kyseisen alueen kaikki aikataulut.

----------


## Miska

> Seutulippualueilla julkaistaan usein seutuaikatauluvihkoa, jonka toimittaa Matkahuollon Aikataulupalvelut. Palautetta toivotaan kirjeitse ja faksitse, mutta sähköpostiosoitetta ei kerrota.


Käsittääkseni Matkahuollon Aikataulupalvelut ei kuitenkaan varsinaisesti osallistu noiden seutulippualueiden aikatauluvihkojen toimittamiseen (Kai Sillanpää voinee oikaista, mikäli olen väärässä). Oikeastaan koko Aikataulupalvelut-yksikköä ei enää ole, vaan sen tilalla on Asiakaspalvelukeskus. Käsittääkseni seutulippuaikataulut laatii seutulipputyöryhmä, johon kuuluu edustajia liikennöitsijöiltä, kyseisen alueen lääninhallituksesta, LAL:n alueosastosta ja paikallisesta Matkahuollosta. Totta puhuen veikkaan, että näissä vihkosissa olisi vähemmän virheitä, jos ne toimitettaisiin Matkahuollon pääkonttorissa...

----------


## Admiral Observer

Tampereella kirjaa tuottaa Tampereen kaupunki (joli). Aikataulu on voimassa talvi-ja kesäkaudet joka ei siis ota huomioon liikennöitsijöiden mahdollisia liikennemuutoksia 1.1 Lisäksi aikataulun painoaikataulu ei usein osu yhteen yksityisen liikenteen liikennelupien saamisen kanssa, joten materiaalissa voi olla virheitä/puutteita riippuen siitä, kuinka lähelle painon deadlinea lupien saaminen on. Lisäksi materiaalin laittaminen kirjaseen on maksullista (pikavuoroliikenne + jokin osa kaukoliikenteestä). Toisaalta kirjanen jaetaan joka kotiin Tampereella ja osassa lähikuntia, joten jotain positiivistakin tästä tuotannosta löytyy.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Otsikossa mainitun vihkon toiseksi viimeisellä sivulla alimpana lukee seuraavaa:

Huomautukset virheistä ja puutteista, samoin kuin muutkin parannusehdotukset ovat mahdollisia tulevia painatuksia ajatellen tervetulleita. Kirjoita tai faksaa: Oy Matkahuolto Ab/ Aikataulupalvelut, PL 111, 00201 Helsinki, fax (09)68270330.

Faksia en omista ja paperien kuljettelu kuluttaa tarpeettomasti energiaa, aiheuttaa saastepäästöjä ja ehkä liikenneonnettomuuksiakin. Jospa terveiset menisivät tätä kautta perille?

----------


## Multsun poika

Miksi pysäkeillä ei ole vaikkapa esimerkiksi Peltolammilla tai Raholassa tai Härmälässä yhteistä aikataulua, josta selviäisi yhdellä katsomalla milloin bussi tulee. Oli se sitten TKL, Paunu, Länsilinjat tai jokin muu.
Onko homma kiinni kaupungin jutuista vai yksityisten haluttomuudesta?

----------


## ultrix

> Miksi pysäkeillä ei ole vaikkapa esimerkiksi Peltolammilla tai Raholassa tai Härmälässä yhteistä aikataulua, josta selviäisi yhdellä katsomalla milloin bussi tulee. Oli se sitten TKL, Paunu, Länsilinjat tai jokin muu.
> Onko homma kiinni kaupungin jutuista vai yksityisten haluttomuudesta?


Sitä olen itsekin ihmetellyt, mutta se ei varsinaisesti kuulu tähän ketjuun. Vastaan kuitenkin.

Kotipysäkkini pysäkkiaikatauluissa on parhaimmillaan viisi vuoroa tunnissa, ja näistä viidestä yksi ei edes kulje pysäkin kautta vaan poikkeuksellisesti Hatanpään kautta. Todellisuudessa huipputuntina pysäkin ohi kulkee 15 yhteistariffissa olevaa vuoroa.

Jos käytössä olisi tällainen aikataulu, http://www.elisanet.fi/kestinen/3003.pdf , näkisi yhdellä silmäyksellä millä bussilla pääsee perille: lähes kaikki bussit menevät Keskustorille, ja erityisesti on merkitty, mitkä jatkavat länteen ja mihin asti. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi tehdä kuten nykyisissä pysäkkiaikatauluissa, jossa minuuttiluvun alapuolella on linjanumero, mutta se vaatii vähän enemmän tutkailua eikä sovellu pysäkille kovin hyvin, koska sama bussilinja saattaa joko jatkaa länteen tai päättyä Keskustorille. Joka tapauksessa pysäkkiaikatauluista ei monessa paikkaa ole mitään iloa, kun ne eivät tunne yhteistariffiliikennettä. Ehkä tämä on JoLin salajuoni kaupungin tilaaman liikenteen  suosimiseksi.  :Wink:

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Joka tapauksessa pysäkkiaikatauluista ei monessa paikkaa ole mitään iloa, kun ne eivät tunne yhteistariffiliikennettä. Ehkä tämä on JoLin salajuoni kaupungin tilaaman liikenteen  suosimiseksi.


Sitähän se onkin, eikä se nyt enää oikein mikään "sala"juoni ole, vaan tunnetumpi asia. Käsittääkseni yhteistariffin alkaessa sovittiin ne muutamat tietyt pisteet, jotka katsotaan yhteistariffissa molempien osapuolien (kaupungin ja yksityisten) kannalta tärkeiksi pisteiksi. Näitähän on aikataulukirjassakin erikseen merkityt Kalkun th, Rukkamäki th, Multisilta ja Lamminpää; itäpuolen alueita en nyt muista. Näissähän oli olemassa myös jonkilainen aikataulu pysäkillä, mutta en muista ainakaan tällä vuosituhannella enää nähneeni millään pysäkillä mitään erityistä koontiaikataulua, vaikka materiaalit kirjassa julkistetaankin. Veikkaan, että kaupungin poliittisen suunnan muuttuminen 1990-luvun yhteistoiminnan sijasta kilpailuhenkisempään toimintaan on käytännössä tappanut/näivettänyt tämän yhteistoiminnan. Jos yksityisillä olisi enemmän kiinnostusta asiaa kohtaan, niin veikkaan kaupungin hinnoittelevan asian niin kovaksi, että kyseinen mainostus ei kannata suhteessa mahdollisiin saataviin tuloihin. Itse aikatauluehdotelmasi on hyvä, mutta kokemuksesta voin sanoa, että lihavointi ja kursivointi toimivat käytännön aikataulutuotteissa valitettavan heikosti. Ellei kyseiset huomimuodot ole todella voimmakkaat (jolloin taas ne tuhoavat luettavuuden pienissä painotuotteissa) toimiakseen hyvin.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Korjaanpas ensimmäisen viestin luetteloa niin, että Suorsan Liikenteen aikataulut puuttuvat kokonaan ja Revon Turistiliikenteen aikatauluista puuttuu linja Muhos-Kestilä.

Aikatauluasioissa ei voi koskaan olla liian huolellinen.

----------


## ultrix

> Itse aikatauluehdotelmasi on hyvä, mutta kokemuksesta voin sanoa, että lihavointi ja kursivointi toimivat käytännön aikataulutuotteissa valitettavan heikosti. Ellei kyseiset huomimuodot ole todella voimmakkaat (jolloin taas ne tuhoavat luettavuuden pienissä painotuotteissa) toimiakseen hyvin.


Olisin muuten käyttänyt värejä aikataulukirjan tapaan, mutta halusin tehdä aikataulun yliopiston mustavalkolaserille sopivaksi.

Aikataulu ei muuten varsinaisesti ole ehdotelma vaan oikeasti voimassaoleva aikataulu, jota saa käyttää vapaasti.

En vastaa mahdollisista virheistä tai muutoksista, mutta tarkistin syksyllä aikataulut vuoro vuorolta, ja ainakin silloin ne täsmäsivät.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Korjaanpas ensimmäisen viestin luetteloa niin, että Suorsan Liikenteen aikataulut puuttuvat kokonaan ja Revon Turistiliikenteen aikatauluista puuttuu linja Muhos-Kestilä.
> 
> Aikatauluasioissa ei voi koskaan olla liian huolellinen.


Ettei vain olisi niin että Suorsan Liikenne ei ole Linja-autoliiton jäsen, siten Matkahuollon ulkopuolella jolloin ei "muita tueta"? En tähän hätään ainakaan LAL:n sivuilta löytänyt jäsenluetteloa, joten en osaa sanoa.
Harva kuitenkaan ottaa maksaakseen muiden aikataulujen ilmoittamisen kuluja.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Ettei vain olisi niin että Suorsan Liikenne ei ole Linja-autoliiton jäsen, siten Matkahuollon ulkopuolella jolloin ei "muita tueta"? En tähän hätään ainakaan LAL:n sivuilta löytänyt jäsenluetteloa, joten en osaa sanoa.
> Harva kuitenkaan ottaa maksaakseen muiden aikataulujen ilmoittamisen kuluja.


Eikö seutulippu kelpaa Suorsan kyydissä? Seutulipun mainostetaan kelpaavan "kaikissa busseissa kelpoisuusalueellaan".

Rahoitetaankohan seutuaikatauluja samoista yhteiskunnan määrärahoista kuin seutulipputuki? Aikataulun kannessa lukee suurimpana sana SEUTULIPPU.

----------


## kaakkuri

Varmaankin kelpaa Suorsankin autoissa jos niin kerran luvataan.
Matkahuoltohan mm. kauppaa palveluitaan lippupalvelun järjestämisessä ja Oulun seudulla käytössä oleva seutulippu näyttää (yhteis-)kunnallisen liikenneviranomaisen puuttuessa olevan järjestetty Matkahuollon lipputuotteella.
Niinpä on mahdollista että Suorsa on ostanut lippupalvelua ja ties mitä muuta Matkahuollolta mutta että se ei kattaisi painetussa aikatauluvihossa mukana oloa. Lipputuotteen kauppaussivuilla 
http://www.matkahuolto.fi/fi/matkapa...alvelusopimus/
mainitaan kyllä internetissä oleva palvelu, mutta ehkä painettu aikatauluvihko on jo eri tuote.
En siis tiedä asiasta mitään, että tämä on siinäkin mielessä turhanpäiväistä spekulointia. Ainahan on mahdollista sekin että asiassa on vain tapahtunut virhe mikä on toki harmillista mutta mahdollista.

Seutuaikataulujen julkaisemisen rahoituksesta voisi veikata että se kuuluu Matkahuollon tekemisiin. Miskan kommentissa mainittu kollegio taitaa olla kuitenkin LAL-autoilijoista koostuva porukka lisättynä läänin ym. edustajilla jolloin LAL:n ulkopuolella olevat helposti jäävät pois. MH vain toteuttaa.
Tämäkin siis veikkaamalla voittoon.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Suorsan Liikenteen aikatauluja näyttäisi olevan Matkahuollon aikatauluhaussa. Ainakin Ii - Yli-Ii ja Utajärvi - Muhos.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Suorsan Liikenteen aikatauluja näyttäisi olevan Matkahuollon aikatauluhaussa. Ainakin Ii - Yli-Ii ja Utajärvi - Muhos.


Matkahuolto ilmoittaa ne tiedot, jotka liikennöitsijä itse ilmoittaa matkahuollolle. Jos liikennöitsijä ei tätä tee, niin ei sitä tee kukaan muukaan. Matkahuolto saattaa tiedustella liikennöitsijältä tietoja, mutta jos se ei niitä liikennöitsijältä saa niin silloin tietoa ei julkaista.

----------


## paltsu

Tämä menee hitusen sivuraiteelle, mutta kuitenkin aikatauluihin liittyy. Oulussa kun on tullut odoteltua linjaa 9 taikka 22 Kempeleeseen Virastotalon pysäkillä, niin siinä on tullut katseltua sitä pysäkkinäyttöä et monelta ne autot on tulollaan. Noh se minua on jäänyt askarruttamaan, miksi siellä ei ole Pohjolan Matkan linjan 70 vuoroja ollenkaan näkyvissä?

Ainoastaan Kylmäsen liikenteen linjan 70 vuorot näkyvät.  :Frown:

----------


## kaakkuri

Sivuraide on tämän forumin pääraide. Otsikossa pysyminen on ihan lapsellista.

Samat aikataulunäytöt ei näytä (ainakaan aina) myöskään Alamäen vuoroja, ihmettelin asiaa kuljettajalle autoon noustessani ja kertoi ettei heitä siellä taululla näy. Tasan ei käy onnen lahjat veroeurollakaan toimiessa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Aikataulujen "sensurointi" jatkuu Oulun seudulla. Otsikon vihkon uudessa painoksessa on uutuutena vain Salmelan reitti Kuivaniemellä. Muut edellä mainitut vuorot puuttuvat edelleenkin. Mielestäni seutuaikataulussa pitäisi olla ainakin kaikki ne vuorot, joissa seutulippu kelpaa. Niin ei ole vielä.

Utajärvi ja Yli-Ii kuuluvat Oulun seutulippuun. Jos Utajärven asukas harkitsee seutulippua seutuaikataulun perusteella, niin lippu jää ostamatta. Seutuaikataulu ei kerro, että lähtemällä Utajärveltä 6.25 ja vaihtamalla Muhoksella, on Oulussa ennen aamukahdeksaa. Seutuaikataulun mielestä Utajärven kautta kulkee vain A.Valpun vuoroja, joita on yksi vuoropari päivässä. MH:n hausta löytyvät kyllä muutkin vuorot.

Yli-Iissä on vastaavanlainen tilanne. Seutuaikataulu ei kerro mitään Yli-Iin ja Kiimingin välisistä vuoroista, vaikka ne ovat suorin reitti Ouluun. Laskutetaankohan Utajärven ja Yli-Iin kuntia seutuaikataulun kustannuksista? Voisivat vaatia parempaa vastinetta veronmaksajiensa rahoille!

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Suorsan Liikenteen aikatauluja näyttäisi olevan Matkahuollon aikatauluhaussa. Ainakin Ii - Yli-Ii ja Utajärvi - Muhos.


Eilisen päivän Kalevassa kerrotaan, että Yli-Iissä koululaisten vanhemmat ovat tyytymättömiä Suorsan pikkubussien liikennetarvallisuuteen. "Sivuovi ei yhdessä autossa mennyt kunnolla kiinni, ja se revahti kesken matkan auki, kun alakoululaisia oli kyydissä. Vesi tippui katossa olleesta reiästä, ja lapset tulivat märkinä kotiin." Tilalle saadussa pikkubussissa ei ollut turvavöitä, mikä johti sen hyllyttämiseen kunnes vyöt asennettiin.

Matkustin viime keväänä Suorsan Liikenteen pienoisbussin kyydissä Kiimingistä Yli-Iihin. Kuljettaja sulki oven vetämällä köydestä - hauska low-tech -ratkaisu? Vuoron tiedot MH:n haussa ovat muuten vanhentuneita: lähtöaika on jo 7.55 Kiimingin lukion pysäkiltä ja Yli-Iissä paluulähdön paikka on ravintola Kulleron pihassa eikä SEO:lla, joka oli lopettanut toimintansa.

----------

